# iOS 7 Beta



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So is anyone here using iOS 7 Beta? I just loaded up the second Beta yesterday. I was a little skeptical at first but I must admit I'm liking it. Not a big fan of the thinner fonts but the whole OS does have a much more polished look.

After first loading the OS, many of the my third party apps were updated and as far as I can tell, all of them work. A few bugs here and there but nothing major. It's a pretty stable OS even for Beta software. Will probably keep it on my phone and use it for my every day tasks at least for now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I loaded the second beta on my iPad. I'm not sure I like it UI wise, but haven't used it much. It does look like they support Activesync with Notes and I'm really looking forward to real multitasking.

Good thing you didn't load the first one, one of our developers after loading the second beta told me, "It's been an hour since I installed it, and it hasn't crashed yet. Better than Beta 1."


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I stay away from the beta on my i-devices... I run enough beta stuff like Firefox and Thunderbird that I decided to not do everyone's beta possible 

I've been reading a little... and I think I'll need to see iOS 7 in action before I pass judgment. It definitely looks different, and different isn't always good or bad.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would not install iOS7 until it is "jaibreakable"


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

iOS 7 has a feature that would forever keep me from considering jailbreaking. That is, the ability to brick the phone if it's stolen. Even wiping the iPhone won't work if you don't know the owner's username and password. I rather like that (sayeth the person who had his iPod stolen and couldn't believe Apple wouldn't 'brick' it when I reported it stolen and gave them the serial number).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

iOS 7 has a feature that would forever keep me from considering jailbreaking. That is, the ability to brick the phone if it's stolen. Even wiping the iPhone won't work if you don't know the owner's username and password. I rather like that (sayeth the person who had his iPod stolen and couldn't believe Apple wouldn't 'brick' it when I reported it stolen and gave them the serial number).


and why this would not work on a JB phone? JB never breaks any of the Apple features, it just "frees" the phone from Apple's stonghold


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> and why this would not work on a JB phone? JB never breaks any of the Apple features, it just "frees" the phone from Apple's stonghold


I wouldn't say "never". I did a few jailbreaks but not anymore because of issues I had with battery life and third party apps.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't say "never". I did a few jailbreaks but not anymore because of issues I had with battery life and third party apps.


Battery issues are created by the user by installing tweaks that run the battery dry. I have a tweak that tells me the temperature on my LS, this of course is not battery friendly


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't say "never". I did a few jailbreaks but not anymore because of issues I had with battery life and third party apps.


and if by 3rd party apps you mean DirecTV... well these is the downside of JB'ing but at least there is a tweak that takes cares of this


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Personally, I think with ios 7 there are fewer reasons to jailbreak. I missed sbsettings, but now you have quick access to frequently used settings from anywhere.

But then I just have an ipad, which wasn't added to the dmca exception.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I wouldn't say "never". I did a few jailbreaks but not anymore because of issues I had with battery life and third party apps.


Same here, I quit jailbreaking because it wasn't worth the time anymore and an jailbroken phone/pad really sucks battery life.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If I ever find one of my users jailbreaking their phone, they probably won't like the result. I'd break their corporate email connection. Doesn't matter that it's a personal device.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Personally, I think with ios 7 there are fewer reasons to jailbreak. I missed sbsettings, but now you have quick access to frequently used settings from anywhere.

But then I just have an ipad, which wasn't added to the dmca exception.


Until Apple makes something like MiniPlayer, custom themes, browserChoose, CallBar and PushTone there is always a reason to JB


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But the reasons are dwindling. Back in the day, when it was actually fairly difficult to jailbreak, you had to do it to get any apps at all. I haven't done it since, the risks are too great for me, even if I didn't have my work email on it. This is of course also leaving out the legality of it on iPads and iPod Touches.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

But the reasons are dwindling. Back in the day, when it was actually fairly difficult to jailbreak, you had to do it to get any apps at all. I haven't done it since, the risks are too great for me, even if I didn't have my work email on it. This is of course also leaving out the legality of it on iPads and iPod Touches.


See, that is the misconception, that folks JB in or order not to pay for apps. while that might be the case, it is a minority. I JB so that I can customize the phone to my linking and get rid of stupid restrictions. I have Unrestrictor which let me use any app that would only work on WiFi (like DirecTV) and FaceTime(back in the days) on 4G


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> See, that is the misconception, that folks JB in or order not to pay for apps. while that might be the case, it is a minority. I JB so that I can customize the phone to my linking and get rid of stupid restrictions. I have Unrestrictor which let me use any app that would only work on WiFi (like DirecTV) and FaceTime(back in the days) on 4G


Jailbreaking is good for those who like to remove restrictions and tinker but it's not for everyone. Personally, I just want my iPhone to work and not worry about what goes along with a JB. With that said though, I know I'm currently iOS 7 Beta right now and accept the pitfalls but luckily so far it hasn't been bad. It's also been fun having the new OS before everyone around me.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> If I ever find one of my users jailbreaking their phone, they probably won't like the result. I'd break their corporate email connection. Doesn't matter that it's a personal device.


we would go 1 step further and terminate them, this is documented in the paperwork that they read and sign before we allow a personal phone on the corporate infrastructure.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> See, that is the misconception, that folks JB in or order not to pay for apps. while that might be the case, it is a minority. I JB so that I can customize the phone to my linking and get rid of stupid restrictions. I have Unrestrictor which let me use any app that would only work on WiFi (like DirecTV) and FaceTime(back in the days) on 4G


I wasn't meaning that at all. I know that the vast majority of jailbreakers buy apps from the official app store as well as even buying apps in Cydia. The legality aspect I'm referring to is the fact that the DMCA exemption only covers phones, not tablets.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> we would go 1 step further and terminate them, this is documented in the paperwork that they read and sign before we allow a personal phone on the corporate infrastructure.


Good policy, unfortunately not one that I would be able to have with the types of user that we have connecting their phones.

Fortunately we've only had two users in the past jailbreak.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jailbreaking is good for those who like to remove restrictions and tinker but it's not for everyone. Personally, I just want my iPhone to work and not worry about what goes along with a JB. With that said though, I know I'm currently iOS 7 Beta right now and accept the pitfalls but luckily so far it hasn't been bad. It's also been fun having the new OS before everyone around me. 


Don't know why folks keep saying a JB is unstable. The user makes it like that depending on the tweaks applied to it. I've had my iPhone 5 JB since it came out (JB) and so far is been great


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> Don't know why folks keep saying a JB is unstable. The user makes it like that depending on the tweaks applied to it. I've had my iPhone 5 JB since it came out (JB) and so far is been great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Never said it was unstable but it's not perfect either. You mention yourself that there can be issues when tweaks are applied. Since no tweaks can be applied to a non JB phone, there are less chances of issues.

All I'm saying is that most don't really need it. I personally have been there, done that and it's not for me.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Never said it was unstable but it's not perfect either. You mention yourself that there can be issues when tweaks are applied. Since no tweaks can be applied to a non JB phone, there are less chances of issues.

All I'm saying is that most don't really need it. I personally have been there, done that and it's not for me.


I always thought that I never needed to JB, but to be honest, what did it for me, was the fact that I use Google Maps as a GPS on a daily basis and hated when I was driving and I get a phone call, the phone will kick me out of the GPS app to the phone app. A very bad implementation. I now have call bar which displays a banner on the top of the phone when a call comes in, very clean and elegant, and not to mention the ability to block callers, a feature missing from the iPhone from inception. It appears that this will be included on iOS7 but is counter intuitive because you select people to block from the contacts, instead of the missing call logs


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

peds48 said:


> It appears that this will be included on iOS7 but is counter intuitive because you select people to block from the contacts, instead of the missing call logs


Don't think that's true. I just went into the call logs and was able to block a caller that was not in my contacts.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't think that's true. I just went into the call logs and was able to block a caller that was not in my contacts.


Then that was changed in Beta 2, because it was the case in beta 1


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you saying in IOS 7 you can block calls? This is my #1 reason to jailbreak. You wouldn't believe how many calls per day I get on my cell phone while at work asking me to switch electricity suppliers. It's ridiculous. With iBlacklist I got my phone back.

If I have this functionality in IOS7 then I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

cypherx said:


> Are you saying in IOS 7 you can block calls? This is my #1 reason to jailbreak. You wouldn't believe how many calls per day I get on my cell phone while at work asking me to switch electricity suppliers. It's ridiculous. With iBlacklist I got my phone back.
> 
> If I have this functionality in IOS7 then I can't wait to try it!


Yep, it works. What it's really doing however is just sending the calls directly to voicemail. If someone leaves a message, you do NOT get the visual voicemail but it still sits in your voicemail box if you care to retrieve using the phone number. I tried it today and it works great. It also blocks text messages.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, it works. What it's really doing however is just sending the calls directly to voicemail. If someone leaves a message, you do NOT get the visual voicemail but it still sits in your voicemail box if you care to retrieve using the phone number. I tried it today and it works great. It also blocks text messages.


That works for me. In iBlacklist I have my blacklisted number receive a "fast busy" signal. However 99% of those telemarketers don't leave a message anyway. I know I could change my number, but there's cost involved as well as giving out a new number to everyone.

Really I think that's the only reason I jailbreak. iOS 7 will be a nice change to try stock for awhile. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the confirmation on that feature.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Never really interested in JB ... It's just another thing to update even in a perfect world.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Are you saying in IOS 7 you can block calls? This is my #1 reason to jailbreak. You wouldn't believe how many calls per day I get on my cell phone while at work asking me to switch electricity suppliers. It's ridiculous. With iBlacklist I got my phone back.
> 
> If I have this functionality in IOS7 then I can't wait to try it!


I've been "blacklisting" since iOS5 without jailbreaking. Get a silent ringtone, setup a contact called "blacklist" and set it for your silent ringtone and no vibration. Whenever someone calls that you don't want to talk to just add them to the "blacklist" contact. Sure, the screen still lights up but you don't hear or feel the phone ring.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RunnerFL said:


> I've been "blacklisting" since iOS5 without jailbreaking. Get a silent ringtone, setup a contact called "blacklist" and set it for your silent ringtone and no vibration. Whenever someone calls that you don't want to talk to just add them to the "blacklist" contact. Sure, the screen still lights up but you don't hear or feel the phone ring.


The only issue is that it doesn't work with text messaging right?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If you don't get calls from folks not in your address book, you can also put the phone in "Do Not Disturb" mode, but allow exceptions for everyone you will take calls from.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> The only issue is that it doesn't work with text messaging right?


I haven't actually tried it but I would say probably not.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That works for me. In iBlacklist I have my blacklisted number receive a "fast busy" signal. However 99% of those telemarketers don't leave a message anyway. I know I could change my number, but there's cost involved as well as giving out a new number to everyone.

Really I think that's the only reason I jailbreak. iOS 7 will be a nice change to try stock for awhile. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the confirmation on that feature.


iBlacklist is by far the best "call block" tool. I love the fact that you can set it to get busy signal for those unwanted telemarketers. it does not leave a trace of block calls. no voicemail, no entry on the missed call log, no nothing, is like they never called


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Can someone tell me if iOS 7 allows you to copy and paste Calendar appointments? That's my biggest complaint with the Calendar.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> *Can someone tell me if iOS 7 allows you to copy and paste Calendar appointments?* That's my biggest complaint with the Calendar.


Not that I can see, Merg.

Also, still no easy way to schedule a custom repeat appointment (every 3 weeks, e.g.). You either have to schedule it on a sync'd Google calendar, or with Siri.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Not that I can see, Merg.
> 
> Also, still no easy way to schedule a custom repeat appointment (every 3 weeks, e.g.). You either have to schedule it on a sync'd Google calendar, or with Siri.


Yeah, I don't use repeat appointments. Because my schedule changes so much, I just put in everything manually. I guess I'll continue to use Calendar+. They have a neat way of copying and pasting appointments.

Are you able to pick default apps for certain things, such as a web browser, mail, calendar? I thought that the release info hinted at that. Also, does the Control Center have a quick option for turning Personal Hotspot on and off?

Thanks.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Are you able to pick default apps for certain things, such as a web browser, mail, calendar? I thought that the release info hinted at that. Also, does the Control Center have a quick option for turning Personal Hotspot on and off?


Unfortunately no on both counts, at least as far as I can tell.

Control Center has shortcuts for Airplane Mode, WiFi, Bluetooth, Do Not Disturb and Lock on the top row.

Flashlight, Alarms, Calculator and Camera on the bottom row.

In between, top to bottom, is a brightness slider, music player progress bar, music player trickplay and music player volume control.

As far as default apps, there was no obvious section for this in Settings. I also checked the Safari settings, and there was no "make this the default browser" setting. :shrug:

I'll try installing Chrome now to see if it has a "make default" setting.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'll try installing Chrome now to see if it has a "make default" setting.


Not that I can find.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll have to see if I can find the article where it talked about the default apps setting.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I'll have to see if I can find the article where it talked about the default apps setting.


I believe you can now tell Google apps to default to other Google apps under iOS. Maybe that's what you saw? If so, that works now with iOS 6, IIRC.

*EDITED TO ADD:* Just re-installed Gmail and saw this:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like the DBSTalk app is now crashing for me on iOS 7.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Looks like the DBSTalk app is now crashing for me on iOS 7.


That's not too surprising, since iOS 7 is in beta... I expect a lot of things are crashing under that.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The funny thing is, it was fine until the Tapatalk fix was put in place with the speed issues. I'll take the crashing 

Going to see if a reboot does it though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That actually makes a kind of sense... probably something in the newer stuff that isn't yet compatible with iOS7... I don't know how far away iOS7 is from being a real-world thing... maybe a few months? Usually there are a bunch of app updates around the time a new iOS goes live... ours will probably be one of those once iOS7 gets nailed down more.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, no one is going to update their app publicly until probably Fall.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If you haven't already, check your iOS 7 devices for a software update. Beta 3 is out. :up:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

This is one that I may actually be impatient enough to pay the $99 to be an "iOS Developer". lol


----------

